

How to run a great unconference session - tyng
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2006/how-to-run-a-great-unconference-session/

======
tyng
For those of you don't know what an UnConference is, here's a wiki
explanation:

"An unconference is a facilitated, participant-driven conference centered on a
theme or purpose. The term "unconference" has been applied, or self-applied,
to a wide range of gatherings that try to avoid one or more aspects of a
conventional conference, such as high fees and sponsored presentations. For
example, in 2006, CNNMoney applied the term to diverse events including
BarCamp, Bloggercon, and Mashup Camp."

It's a great event to discover ideas outside of your usual social life. For
example, At one UnConference a girl shared about her experience swimming
across the English Channel, a guy brought in a 3D printer and showed how to
print 3D objects, and I even learned how to juggle in one of the sessions!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
One for my growing "Great Artices" collection.

